# K-Meta Storage



## DirtyDawg10 (Aug 12, 2012)

Thought I would put this out there in case anyone else was wondering. I pre-make my Potassium Metabisulfite sanitizing solution in a half gallon growler. Well this growler has a metal cap on it. The coating must have had a slight nick in it and when I went to use my K-meta on Friday morning it had eaten a hole right through the cap. I couldn't believe it. Time for a solid bung I guess. Keep your K-meta away from metal


----------



## Wade E (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah, kmeta and exposure to metal for long terms is a no no!It will also eat through thin plastic like milk gallon jugs within like 2 months in full strength form meaning the 3 tbls per gallon we use for sanitizing.


----------



## bob1 (Aug 13, 2012)

Yep My LHBS only had metal screw caps. I tried one it went pretty quick. I do store my hydrometer in the plastic case in came in half full of sanitizing solution. The new one is about 2 years old and the case is holding up alright.


----------



## ejiang (Sep 24, 2012)

Wade E said:


> Yeah, kmeta and exposure to metal for long terms is a no no!It will also eat through thin plastic like milk gallon jugs within like 2 months in full strength form meaning the 3 tbls per gallon we use for sanitizing.



Hi Wade

Does it mean that the kmeta solution being stored actually has the plastic solution in it? So we have to rinse it off the hands and utentils before touching the wine? I know dissolved plastic is very dangerous!


----------



## TonyP (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm interested in other responses to this. My understanding is that K-meta can pass through soft plastics (causing microscopic gaps in the plastic), rather than actually reacting with the plastic. Eventually, however, tiny pieces of plastic will find their way into the solution. I believe that by the time this happens the k-meta has been weakened to the point of being ineffective and should be discarded anyway.

Rule of thumb, don't store k-meta in a plastic spray bottle for more than a few months.
Tony P.


----------



## bob1 (Sep 24, 2012)

I think it also depends on the plastic. I keep fresh sanitizing solution , k meta, in the case that it came with it has not ate through it in a year or better. I used to keep a spoon in a cheaper plastic and it did not last long.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello everyone..... I'm starting my kit tonight ..... It has grape skins and oak... My question is.. will it be ok to sanitize my spoon and my hydrometer in a bucket..... By leaving about an inch or so of sodium meta or potassium meta in a closed bucket ..... For a bout a week give or take a day..... Opening up twice a day to push down my grape skins and oak bag....oh, how do you prepare the straining bag..... Throw it in the bucket out of the solution.... Only using the vapors?.... Thanks


----------



## TonyP (Sep 24, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Hello everyone..... I'm starting my kit tonight ..... It has grape skins and oak... My question is.. will it be ok to sanitize my spoon and my hydrometer in a bucket..... By leaving about an inch or so of sodium meta or potassium meta in a closed bucket ..... For a bout a week give or take a day..... Opening up twice a day to push down my grape skins and oak bag....oh, how do you prepare the straining bag..... Throw it in the bucket out of the solution.... Only using the vapors?.... Thanks



Sorry, Ricky, but I'm not fully understanding your questions. First, make certain everything is clean. You can sanitize the equipment in a closed bucket with k-meta, but not with the k-meta covering the equipment. K-meta sanitizes by fumes, not by direct contact with the equipment. The best way is to put the equipment in the bucket loosely and also put a bowl of k-meta in the bucket, which will sanitize as it evaporates and gives off fumes. Only a few hours or, perhaps, a day would be plenty of time to get the k-meta to evaporate sufficiently and sanitize as the fumes sanitize in about 6 minutes. Then clean the equipment after each use and put them back in the bucket to re-sanitize.

Prepare the straining bag by boiling for about 10 minutes. Let it cool, then sanitize for a few minutes, dump in the skins and oak and you're good to go.

No prep. is needed for the skins, but I'd sanitize the oak, as well.

By the way, which kit are you making?

Tony P.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Sep 24, 2012)

DirtyDawg10 said:


> Thought I would put this out there in case anyone else was wondering. I pre-make my Potassium Metabisulfite sanitizing solution in a half gallon growler. Well this growler has a metal cap on it. The coating must have had a slight nick in it and when I went to use my K-meta on Friday morning it had eaten a hole right through the cap. I couldn't believe it. Time for a solid bung I guess. Keep your K-meta away from metal



As for the cap problem, this is why I brought these in: http://brewandwinesupply.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=25_31&product_id=1091


----------



## Ricky (Sep 24, 2012)

You can sanitize the equipment in a closed bucket with k-meta, but not with the k-meta covering the equipment. K-meta sanitizes by fumes, not by direct contact with the equipment. The best way is to put the equipment in the bucket loosely and also put a bowl of k-meta in the bucket, which will sanitize as it evaporates and gives off fumes. .....................Thanks tonyp....that`s kinda what i was thinking about ,but without the bowl....the bowl makes alot more sense.......does sodium meta act the same way? vapors.....oh, the kit i`m gonna try .....RJ Spangols,Cellar Classic Winery Series Super Tuscan.....


----------



## Ricky (Sep 24, 2012)

ooppps screwed up that quote!!!lol


----------



## TonyP (Sep 24, 2012)

Ricky said:


> You can sanitize the equipment in a closed bucket with k-meta, but not with the k-meta covering the equipment. K-meta sanitizes by fumes, not by direct contact with the equipment. The best way is to put the equipment in the bucket loosely and also put a bowl of k-meta in the bucket, which will sanitize as it evaporates and gives off fumes. .....................Thanks tonyp....that`s kinda what i was thinking about ,but without the bowl....the bowl makes alot more sense.......does sodium meta act the same way? vapors.....oh, the kit i`m gonna try .....RJ Spangols,Cellar Classic Winery Series Super Tuscan.....



I've got a Super Tuscan going and I'd have to say it's highly recommended. In terms of your question, it acts the same way, but most wine makers prefer k-meta to avoid sodium.

Tony P.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 24, 2012)

TonyP said:


> I've got a Super Tuscan going and I'd have to say it's highly recommended. In terms of your question, it acts the same way, but most wine makers prefer k-meta to avoid sodium.
> 
> Tony P.



Thanks again TonyP...works with vapors not contact,and rinsing is optional....


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Sep 25, 2012)

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> As for the cap problem, this is why I brought these in: http://brewandwinesupply.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=25_31&product_id=1091



Good idea


----------



## andy123 (Sep 25, 2012)

I believe you guys are giving K-meta solution more diabolical potential than it really has. I can appreciate sulfer is corrosive to metals but I have sulphuric acid and muriatic acid in my shed. Both will blister skin on contact and both were sold and stored in plastic containers. And they've been there for years without incident.


----------



## TonyP (Sep 25, 2012)

Andy:

Agreed. I keep k-meta solution in a spray bottle for weeks at a time. It depends on the plastic. But I wouldn't use it to sanitize metal.

Tony


----------



## bstnh1 (Nov 6, 2019)

I've seen a lot of comments about kmeta solution stored in plastic water jugs and eating through the plastic. I have done this for years, using a new bottle for each new batch, and never had a problem. I understand that the heavy plastic jugs used for Arizona Iced Tea are made from a plastic that is designed to stand up to acidic liquids. Has anyone used these jugs for storing kmeta solution with citric acid?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 8, 2019)

I keep KMeta solution stored in a 1gallon plastic water bottle. Been using the same one for a few years and I haven't noticed any difference in the feel of the plastic in that bottle vs new bottles of water I buy. No acid in that water though.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Nov 9, 2019)

“


bstnh1 said:


> I understand that the heavy plastic jugs used for Arizona Iced Tea are made from a plastic that is designed to stand up to acidic liquids. Has anyone used these jugs for storing kmeta solution with citric acid?


I don’t think the acid is the issue. The SO2 in the sanitizer is extremely reactive. It will cause corks from the wine toy store to expand (mushroom) and turn black.
Tea jugs sounds like a good answer. Even if you have to replace once a year.


----------



## Johnd (Nov 9, 2019)

I keep mine in a 1 gallon glass jug with a solid silicone bung.


----------



## jvbutter (Nov 10, 2019)

i just store my meta in a 1g glass jug. have a few laying around. I have a solid bung it it. yes the bung does turn funny yellow after a few years on the inside.


----------



## stickman (Nov 10, 2019)

For many years I've been using repurposed Gallo 1gal glass jugs with the existing screw caps for storing acidified sulfite solution; I've had no issues with deterioration of the cap or seal. On the other hand, I have noticed that there is deterioration of one of the plastic internal nozzle components on the spray bottles I've been using. Only this component fails, everything else looks good, and I seem to get maybe two years of service before replacement; obviously this isn't a big deal as the replacement cost is very low.


----------



## Ajmassa (Nov 10, 2019)

stickman said:


> For many years I've been using repurposed Gallo 1gal glass jugs with the existing screw caps for storing acidified sulfite solution; I've had no issues with deterioration of the cap or seal. On the other hand, I have noticed that there is deterioration of one of the plastic internal nozzle components on the spray bottles I've been using. Only this component fails, everything else looks good, and I seem to get maybe two years of service before replacement; obviously this isn't a big deal as the replacement cost is very low.
> 
> View attachment 57488



Can’t say I’ve had a similar experience. 
Needed channel locks to get this sucker off.


----------



## Sage (Nov 10, 2019)

Mine is still in the bag it came in, inside of a zip lock bag.


----------



## stickman (Nov 10, 2019)

@Ajmassa Wow! is all I can say. Mine appear to be a different style of cap liner, the one on the right I believe is older and is applied as a liquid plastisol, you can see a few bubbles but no major damage.


----------



## Ajmassa (Nov 10, 2019)

I actually had to cut one off before. The threads kinda melted around the top. The one in the picture wasn’t even for Kmeta storage. Just a half gal jug with a cup of solution for storing and didn’t have a solid stopper that fit. It sat a while and I use a pretty strong dosage.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 22, 2019)

I have my k-meta in gallon jugs with plastic caps. Lasts at least 6 months. I also use a spray bottle ($1 at Home Depot) to spritz hydrometer, thermometer, spoons, etc.

I believe k-meta sanitizes by both direct contact and the gas that is released, as in my "cork-erator." If direct contact does not sanitize, what is the purpose of a Vinator Bottle Rinser? Anyway, direct contact has worked for me for many years and the only times I rely on the gas is when I am sanitizing corks and fermenters.


----------



## mhopkins (Nov 22, 2019)

@Rocky "I have my k-meta in gallon jugs with plastic caps."
What dose of K-meta do you use per gallon?


----------



## Rice_Guy (Nov 22, 2019)

mhopkins said:


> @Rocky
> What dose of K-meta do you use per gallon?


21.5 gm metabisulphite 
1.5 gm citric acid
3 pints tap water
(Probably pulled this from Pembachi’s book)


----------



## mhopkins (Nov 22, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## Rocky (Nov 22, 2019)

Mark, I use 3 TBSP per gallon of water, which is about 2.5 oz. and 25% stronger than the package recommends (which is 2 oz. per gallon).


----------



## mhopkins (Nov 22, 2019)

@Rocky Thank you sir!


----------



## wpt-me (Nov 22, 2019)

Rocky : do you also put in citric acid in yours? I think I read that it helped.

So 3 tbsp. k -meta and 1 tbsp. citric ?

Bill


----------



## Chuck E (Nov 22, 2019)

wpt-me said:


> Rocky : do you also put in citric acid in yours? I think I read that it helped.
> 
> So 3 tbsp. k -meta and 1 tbsp. citric ?Bill



This is what I use.


----------



## Ajmassa (Nov 22, 2019)

Rocky said:


> View attachment 57618
> View attachment 57619
> 
> 
> Mark, I use 3 TBSP per gallon of water, which is about 2.5 oz. and 25% stronger than the package recommends (which is 2 oz. per gallon).



Yep. This is exactly what I did too. 
From print on bag converted oz. to tbs and just rounded up. Getting a nice strong sanitizer and easy to remember dosage.

*Also- most standard squirt bottles are 32oz. If making solution just for that the numbers work close enough to simply swap tbs’s for tsp’s. 

Gallon glass jug
3tbs kmeta 1tbs citric
32oz squirt bottle
3tsp kmeta 1tsp citric


----------

